
How search worked before Google - CrankyBear
https://insights.hpe.com/articles/how-search-worked-before-google-1703.html
======
ohjeez
I remember going to Yahoo to manually type in URLs. "Hey if we want our
computer user group to get noticed, we should make sure they list our
website!"

